#  > Telecomunicações >  > Ubiquiti >  >  nanostation m5

## superbiquit

bom dia

estou com um ( AP ) num predio de 14 andares.
porem o cabo POE vem do 8 andar (no terraço não tem tomada de energia).
eu estava utilizando um radio antigo (NANOSTATION5) ate o tempo do NANOSTATION M5 chegar pelos correios.

ao LIGAR O NANOSTATION M5 na bancada funciona NORMAL.
ao chegar no terraço liga ele no cabo POE e o mesmo não da sinal de vida, ja testando com o antigo radio (nanostation5) ele liga normal.

alguem saberia me dizer o porque desse problema??

estou usando cabo CAT6 Pontas blindada e POE 24v 5a. ( o cabo esta nas cores correta dos 2 lados)

----------


## sphreak

> bom dia
> 
> estou com um ( AP ) num predio de 14 andares.
> porem o cabo POE vem do 8 andar (no terraço não tem tomada de energia).
> eu estava utilizando um radio antigo (NANOSTATION5) ate o tempo do NANOSTATION M5 chegar pelos correios.
> 
> ao LIGAR O NANOSTATION M5 na bancada funciona NORMAL.
> ao chegar no terraço liga ele no cabo POE e o mesmo não da sinal de vida, ja testando com o antigo radio (nanostation5) ele liga normal.
> 
> ...


Testa próximo a fonte com um cabo pequeno pra ver se funciona. 
Se funcionar é o cabo...
Se não funcionar é a fonte...

----------


## superbiquit

> Testa próximo a fonte com um cabo pequeno pra ver se funciona. 
> Se funcionar é o cabo...
> Se não funcionar é a fonte...


ja testei, com cabo pequeno ele liga normal.
porem no cabo longo não liga, porem se eu coloca o nanostation5 no cabo longo ele liga normal.
to achando que é a fonte mesmo.

----------


## sphreak

> ja testei, com cabo pequeno ele liga normal.
> porem no cabo longo não liga, porem se eu coloca o nanostation5 no cabo longo ele liga normal.
> to achando que é a fonte mesmo.


Não por nada.. Troque o cabo também

----------


## rubem

Ou no mínimo re-crimpe as 2 pontas do cabo. 

Consumo maior gera queda de tensão maior, vai que tem uma pequena diferença na pressão dos contados do RJ45 ou alguma queda de tensão significativa que faz uma aparelho funcionar, e outro (De outro modelo, logo, NÃO igual) não funcionar.

Mas tô achando isso longo demais, do andar 8 pro 14 dá 6 andares, vezes 3,7 metros (Deve ser a média) dá 22m, isso sem contar as várias curvas que tem, é capaz de estar perto dos 30m de limite.

Bom seria plugar o cabo no NS M5, e medir que tensão tem, vai que hora que pluga ele a tensão cai abaixo de digamos 8V, aí o NS não liga mesmo. Medir tensão em aberto (Sem a CPE plugada) não adianta NADA, teria que achar jeito de medir com consumo (Descasca o fio, depois é só passar uma fita isolante, não é um problema), e tem que medir a tensão lá em cima, também não adianta nada ACHAR que alta corrente ajuda alguma coisa ou medir tensão na fonte, o problema é esse resistor gigante chamado cabo, que derruba a tensão as vezes.

(E teste uma fonte 24V 0,5A, não precisa mais que isso, na verdade fonte de corrente alta tende é a ter qualidade PIOR quando há baixo consumo, porque o consumo pra ter baixo ripple geralmente precisa ser pelo menos 20% da capacidade nominal, ou seja, no caso de uma fonte de 5A precisaria ser pelo menos 1A, e em 24V isso é 24W, sendo que um NS M5 consome mal e mal 7W (Ou seja, 7/24 = 0,3A de consumo, uns 6% da capacidade da fonte. Se é fonte de ripple meio alto tipo 500mV, é com esse consumo que ela emitirá mais ripple, péssima ideia usar fonte de capacidade alta demais, atrapalha ao invés de ajudar)

----------


## superbiquit

> Ou no mínimo re-crimpe as 2 pontas do cabo. 
> 
> Consumo maior gera queda de tensão maior, vai que tem uma pequena diferença na pressão dos contados do RJ45 ou alguma queda de tensão significativa que faz uma aparelho funcionar, e outro (De outro modelo, logo, NÃO igual) não funcionar.
> 
> Mas tô achando isso longo demais, do andar 8 pro 14 dá 6 andares, vezes 3,7 metros (Deve ser a média) dá 22m, isso sem contar as várias curvas que tem, é capaz de estar perto dos 30m de limite.
> 
> Bom seria plugar o cabo no NS M5, e medir que tensão tem, vai que hora que pluga ele a tensão cai abaixo de digamos 8V, aí o NS não liga mesmo. Medir tensão em aberto (Sem a CPE plugada) não adianta NADA, teria que achar jeito de medir com consumo (Descasca o fio, depois é só passar uma fita isolante, não é um problema), e tem que medir a tensão lá em cima, também não adianta nada ACHAR que alta corrente ajuda alguma coisa ou medir tensão na fonte, o problema é esse resistor gigante chamado cabo, que derruba a tensão as vezes.
> 
> (E teste uma fonte 24V 0,5A, não precisa mais que isso, na verdade fonte de corrente alta tende é a ter qualidade PIOR quando há baixo consumo, porque o consumo pra ter baixo ripple geralmente precisa ser pelo menos 20% da capacidade nominal, ou seja, no caso de uma fonte de 5A precisaria ser pelo menos 1A, e em 24V isso é 24W, sendo que um NS M5 consome mal e mal 7W (Ou seja, 7/24 = 0,3A de consumo, uns 6% da capacidade da fonte. Se é fonte de ripple meio alto tipo 500mV, é com esse consumo que ela emitirá mais ripple, péssima ideia usar fonte de capacidade alta demais, atrapalha ao invés de ajudar)


valeu rubem, mas ja deu bom aqui... coloquei uma fonte 24v e funcionou.  :Big Grin:

----------

